# Loon



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

I have been spending a fair amount of time fishing and fooling around with my new camera. Here are a couple of pictures I've taken in the last couple of weeks.

This loon was on a nest and we just located up wind and drifted down to her. I used my telephoto lens and did not get close enough to move her off the nest. She was watching us closely, but we were careful to be non threating.










A week or so earlier I got this picture of these swans. the log in front of them is loaded with turtles. I thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## jimbobway (Mar 19, 2002)

Very cool ,nice shot of swans and turtles.


----------



## Madduck98 (Apr 16, 2006)

Very cool!


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

Sweet pictures! I had never seen a picture of a nesting loon before.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Yesterday this yellow bellied sapsucker collided with my window and gave me a chance to get a close-up. Beautiful bird, but I wish he would leave my maple trees alone. lol


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Ray,
I always love your pics.
Keep posting them.
Btw the sap sucker is awesome!
Listen for the morris code tapping sound they drum.
Sorry I didn't stop by but I was limited on time.
This winter we will fish! I'll be back!


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

If you frequent the same area you may be surprised to find the hen carrying the chicks on her back. They will nestle very tight to her back and fall asleep and she will go about her daily business. If you don't startle them the chicks will pop their little heads out peridically to peek around.

We are blessed to have several mating pairs at my cottage.


----------

